# Beagles i hunted with



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

These are the 2 we hunted with ! It's Rippinlip on the left and me.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice looking hounds! going to run my hounds sat & sun. I hope we get some snow here.nice pictures. got me fired [email protected][email protected]


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Great looking dogs!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I hunted with Beagles from age 15 to 35. Started with a friend and his dad, then decided to get my own dog(s) after I got married. Belle never did too good on rabbits but was excellent on pheasants. Next was Cricket, purebread beagle that looked like a bassett even though the rest of the litter was "beagle.
Cricket train me on how to hunt bunnies with a dog. She also worked in close and quiet on pheasants. Bred Cricket and kept one of her daughters, Ringtail.
Wow! What a pair. Cricket was a roto rooter and Ringtail was a runner. LOst Cricket at age 12 and ringtail at 13. I miss them both but look at the pictures we collected through those wonderful years.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

My family hunted with beagles from 1965 till 2003 ! my last beagle had to be put down at the age of 6 in 2003 and then in January 04 i got my German Wirehair Pointer. my GWP will hunt rabbits but no where near as good as a beagle. these beagles in the pic belong to a friend of mine who runs them in trials.


----------

